# My Little Collection!



## Chopy (Jun 14, 2007)

NEW PICTURES


----------



## Chopy (Jun 14, 2007)

My non-Mac Collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## n_c (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## Chopy (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Chopy (Jun 18, 2007)

Today comes: 

Mac Lychee Luxe Lipglass
Mac Nico Lipglass
Mac Sketch e/s
Mac Form e/s (???)
Mac Copperfield Glittereyeliner
Mac Slimshine Lovey Dove

Non Mac: 

YSL Effekt Faux Cils Mascara
Clarins illusion lipstick
Clinique High Definition lashes Mascara
Dior Addict 527 lipstick


----------



## Chopy (Jun 20, 2007)

New:

Headliner Lipglass
All Revealing Lipstick
Embrace Lipstick


----------



## Chopy (Jun 21, 2007)

New:

Nars Lip Lacquer Chelsea Girls
Mac e/s Steep


----------



## Chopy (Jun 22, 2007)

New: 

Mac e/s Phloof


----------



## Hilly (Jun 22, 2007)

It just keeps growing!!


----------



## Chopy (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh yes


----------



## kblakes (Jun 22, 2007)

Lovely collection!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice! Like the Compacts


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 25, 2007)

That is so not little! It is medium-large!


----------



## Chopy (Mar 13, 2008)

New Pictures


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 14, 2008)

nice variety!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 15, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  I love the brand diversity in your collection!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## frocher (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------

